# Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?



## Phenom96 (19. März 2011)

Moin 
ich wollt mal fragen ob man mit einer Karpfencombo (Balzer Alliance 865 250m 35er u. Quantum Intro Carp 2,75lbs) auf Wels angeln kann? Es sind höchstens welche von 1m also keine Giganten. 

mfg


----------



## gründler (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Klar warum nicht,ich hab ne Hexaforce 3lbs mit ner Penn Surfmaster 250m 0.40er,beides ist gut 15 Jahre alt und hat schon einige Welse gefangen 159cm war der größte.

lg#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Der erste kampfstarke mit 180cm zerlegt Dir Dein Zeug. Für Waller bis 1m reicht es allerdings; die Frage ist nur wie Du selektiv auf Waller mit 1m angeln willst.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Es sind höchstens welche von 1m also keine Giganten.



Damit dürfte die Selektion nicht so schwer werden.


----------



## allrounder11 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Auf gar keinem Fall!
Und lass dir nicht einreden, das es gehen würde.
Ein Wels von 1,40 m aufwärts, zerlegt dir den Kram.

Ich war auch mal der Meinung, das bei uns nur welse bis 1 m zu erwarten sind. Seit ein Kollege an diesem See mit massivem Hechtgeschirr chancenlos blieb, denke ich da anders drüber.
Der Fisch verreckt meist elend und genau das muss nicht sein.

Trotzdem gut das du fragst, das zeichnet dich aus


----------



## Phenom96 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

ich glaube das keine Giganten zu erwarten sind, da ich nich glaube das in so einem kleinen Fluss http://www.fischereiverein-edewecht.de/bildergalerie/index.html (da aufe "Die Aue" klicken) Riesen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Das ist kein Fluss, das ist ein Bach und je nach Zufluss bzw. Mündung können dort auch mal größere Waller reinschwimmen.


----------



## Zepfi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

In nem Fluss bei mir in der Gegend der max nen Meter breiter is als der hier wurden schon Waller bis 2,10 Meter gefangen also ist das mal nicht der Maßstab und da wirst mit Karpfengerät sehr schnell an die Grenze kommen wenn du mal Waller über 120 hin bekommst. Mir hat ein Waller vor 2 Jahren meine Aalrute mit 20er geflecht voll zerlegt als ich mit Wurm auf Aal fischte und der hatte max 1,40 und ich fische nicht gerade schlechtes Gerät


----------



## nExX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

was meint ihr alle denn mit "zerlegt"? schnur gerissen, rute geborchen, bremse hinüber?

ein guter kollege von mir hatt mir leichtestem spinngerät nen waller mit 1,30 aus der wörnitz gezogen! und dabei wollte er auf aal und barsch.

Das wichtigste glied in der reihe ist nicht die rute, sondern eine gute rolle mit guter schnur! Um nen rutenbruch vorzubeugen machst du einfach die bremse nicht zuweit zu. bei dem "bach" machts überhaupt nix, wenn dir der fisch 50 meter nimmt! du kannst ja gut hinterher laufen!

gruß armin


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Schwank aus Italien:
Waller schnappt sich den ausgelegten Köder, sprengt die Reissleine und dachte sich dann "Mir egal wo Du stehst.. ich schwimm jetzt da lang" und hat das dann auch gemacht. Er riss die Schnur von der Rolle (weil "mit der hab ich schon Karpfen mit 40pf gefangen und die hält!") bis die Bremse komplett blockiert hat. Die Folge war das keine Schnur mehr abgezogen werden konnte, dann die Pilkrute mit glaub 150g WG brach (immerhin hat nicht jeder eine sechsteilige Pilkrute), die Schnur aber noch immer hielt und den Rollenfuß abbrach, die Rolle gegen den ersten Ring der Rute knallte und erst  dann die Schnur abriss.
Das ganze hat alles in allem ~60 Sekunden gedauert und die Strömung war auch nicht so stark. Ich bezweifle auch ernsthaft das es jemand schafft einem _flüchtendem_ Waller nachzulaufen.

Mal ernsthaft.. was soll das "Ein Freund von mir hat einen 160cm Waller mit einer 30g Spinnrute und 0,15mm Geflochtener gelandet"? Das mag ja mal gut gehen, aber i. d. R. zieht man den kürzeren, also besorgt euch ordentliches Tackle wenn ihr schon gezielt auf den größten europäischen Süßwasserfisch angelt.


----------



## Wallersen (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

also mit ner karpfenausrüstung auf waller zu angeln halte ich für keine gute lösung. 
auch wenn der fluss nur sehr klein ist und bisher nur welse um 1m herum gefangen wurden können dort richtige brocken vorkommen die bisher einfach unbemerkt geblieben sind.
dass man mit einer karpfen ausrüstung gute welse fangen kann steht außer frage, allerdings haben die fänger dabei meistens enormes glück dass sie den fisch landen konnten.

wenn du gezielt auf waller fischen willst solltest du auch entsprechendes gerät dafür verwenden denn wenn du erstmal nen dicken dran hast und dein gerät hält es nicht aus wirst du dich sehr ärgern und der arme fisch schwimmt mit nem riesen haken im maul raum und verendet womöglich elend daran.

eine wallercombo wie sie am ebro oder po zum einsatz kommt wirst du bei solch einem kleinen gewässer warscheinlich nicht brauchen, dennoch sollte rute rolle und schnur so ausgelegt sein dass du auch einen unerwartet großen fisch sicher landen kannst!


----------



## Red Twister (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Servus!

Also möglich ist natürlich alles!
Bei Wallern ab 140 cm wird es aber schon schwer.
Die Vorraussetzung um einen Waller mit einer Karpfenkombo zu fangen ist,
dass man ein Boot zur Verfügung hat und sich sehr viel Zeit beim Drill nimmt.
Wir hatten schon einige Waller als Beifang beim Karpfenansitz und einen (202 cm 65 Kg) beim Schleppen auf Hechte.
Man muss sich nur Zeit lassen und sein Gerät genau kennen.
Am wichtigsten ist eine sehr exakt arbeitende Bremse.

Nur gebe ich dir ganz klar den gut gemeinten Rat nicht gezielt auf Waller zu gehen, wenn du nicht über das geeignete Gerät verfügst.

Und deine Spekulation auf kleine Waller ist nicht dein Ernst!?
Waller gibt es seit sehr langer zeit in Deutschland und sind besonders in Flüssen sogut wie überall zu finden.
Welse wachsen schnell heran und erreichen im ersten Jahr eine Länge von  durchschnittlich 20 bis 30 Zentimetern, maximal fast einen halben Meter  und bis zu 500 Gramm Gewicht. Mit zwei Jahren werden im Schnitt 40  Zentimeter erreicht und ein Meter mit etwa sechs bis sieben Jahren.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass die Waller dort erst seit 6 - 7 Jahren vorhanden sind.

Als mindest Gerät solltest du keine Rute *unter* 3,5 lbs und keine Mono unter 0.45 mm verwenden. Eher noch höher ansetzen!
Wenn der Waller (grade in Flüssen) erst einmal Schnur von der Spule zieht, dann hält man ihn nur noch schwer auf.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## nExX (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Schwank aus Italien:
Waller schnappt sich den ausgelegten Köder, sprengt die Reissleine und  dachte sich dann "Mir egal wo Du stehst.. ich schwimm jetzt da lang" und  hat das dann auch gemacht. Er riss die Schnur von der Rolle (weil "mit  der hab ich schon Karpfen mit 40pf gefangen und die hält!") bis die  Bremse komplett blockiert hat. Die Folge war das keine Schnur mehr  abgezogen werden konnte, dann die Pilkrute mit glaub 150g WG brach  (immerhin hat nicht jeder eine sechsteilige Pilkrute), die Schnur aber  noch immer hielt und den Rollenfuß abbrach, die Rolle gegen den ersten  Ring der Rute knallte und erst  dann die Schnur abriss.
Das ganze hat alles in allem ~60 Sekunden gedauert und die Strömung war  auch nicht so stark. Ich bezweifle auch ernsthaft das es jemand schafft  einem _flüchtendem_ Waller nachzulaufen.

Mal ernsthaft.. was soll das "Ein Freund von mir hat einen 160cm Waller  mit einer 30g Spinnrute und 0,15mm Geflochtener gelandet"? Das mag ja  mal gut gehen, aber i. d. R. zieht man den kürzeren, also besorgt euch  ordentliches Tackle wenn ihr schon gezielt auf den größten europäischen  Süßwasserfisch angelt.  

#kurze frage, hast du dir den bach angesehen? wenn man in italien auf waller angelt, geh ich davon aus, dass man evlt am po angelt, und dass da weltrekordwaller darin herumschwimmern dürfte wohl jedem bekannt sein. Und das man dort mit leichtem spinngerät nicht auftauchen braucht dürfte sich auch jeder selbst erklären können. es geht um einen spezifischen bach und nicht um eine generelle wallerausrüstung!


----------



## Phenom96 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Ich wollt mir jetzt für 3mal im Jahr keine extra Welsausrüstung kaufen, da ich nur beim Vereinswettangeln ne 4te Rute auslegen darf, solange diese auf Wels aus ist, da wir schon eine Art Welsplage haben.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



nExX schrieb:


> kurze frage, hast du dir den bach angesehen? wenn man in italien auf waller angelt, geh ich davon aus, dass man evlt am po angelt, und dass da weltrekordwaller darin herumschwimmern dürfte wohl jedem bekannt sein. Und das man dort mit leichtem spinngerät nicht auftauchen braucht dürfte sich auch jeder selbst erklären können. es geht um einen spezifischen bach und nicht um eine generelle wallerausrüstung!


Und in Deutschland schwimmen keine 2m Fische mit 100kg rum? Das gezielte Angeln auf Waller erfordert spezifische Ausrüstung; wo man letztendlich damit angelt spielt exakt gar keine Rolle.


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir jetzt für 3mal im Jahr keine extra Welsausrüstung kaufen, da ich nur beim Vereinswettangeln ne 4te Rute auslegen darf, solange diese auf Wels aus ist, da wir schon eine Art Welsplage haben.



Nimm dir ne Karpfenrute, 35er-45er mono, 0/1er Haken und nen Bündel aus 2 Tauwürmern. Das geht als Welsangel durch, du hast aber immernoch die Chance auf Karpfen, Brassen und Aale 
Außerdem ist der Köder nicht so dimensioniert, dass der für nen >1,5m Fisch interessant wäre und bis 1,5m sollte man damit händeln können. Und wenn jetz aufgeschrien wird "ABER ES KÖNNTE ..." Dann müssen diejenigen auch beim Barschangeln Welstaugliches Geschirr verwenden. 
Aus die Maus.

Viel Spaß!

PS: Wenn man gezielt auf Waller angeln will sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus  Und da würd ich auch stärkeres Material empfehlen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Das Tackle sollte man dem Zielfisch anpassen. Wer das nicht macht hat entweder keine Ahnung oder ist ein lernresistenter Vollpfosten.


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das Tackle sollte man dem Zielfisch anpassen. Wer das nicht macht hat entweder keine Ahnung oder ist ein lernresistenter Vollpfosten.



... und der Zielfisch sind eben Welse bis zu 150cm. Wenn man mit der leichten Matchrute oder der Stipprute auf Satzkarpfen fischt ist der Zielfisch auch kein 50 Pfünder


----------



## Red Twister (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

@ daci7

Seit wann fressen große Waller keine kleinen Köder?
Da frage ich mich dann, warum so viele Waller auf Pellet und Tauwurm gefangen werden!?

Und der Themaersteller hat doch geschrieben, dass er auf Waller gehen will!
Also würde ich mal sagen, dass es sein Zielfisch ist!

Wenn er schon auf Waller gehen will und nicht extra eine Rute kaufen will, dann sollte wenigstens eine Raubfischrute verwenden und zwar eine die kürzer ist wie 3,60 und über ein gutes Rückrad verfügt.
Oder es sein lassen!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Jetzt schon bis 150cm? Hoffentlich können die Waller auch lesen. Aber fischt ruhig so wie ihr meint. Lernen durch Schmerz.


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

@ Christian und Stefan:
Ihr seid also wirklich der Meinung, dass Fische eher beißen wenn man das unbedingt will oder wenn man das sagt?

- Wenn dem so ist, dann hoffe ich ihr habt auch NUR Welstaugliche Angeln. Da Welse Allesfresser sind können sie eben auch bei so gut wie jeder Angelei anbeißen. Nach eurer Logik dürfte man nurnoch mit 50er Geflochtener und Welsrute stippen, sofern denn Welse im Wasser sind.

Oder die Fische beißen doch einigermaßen selektiv auf unterschiedliche Köder und ihr müsst eingestehen, dass man mit einer Karpfenrute eben doch zwei Tauwürmer baden darf ohe dafür geköpft zu werden. 

Wie man das nun nennt ist doch absolut egal und tut nichts zur Sache. Wenn der TE sagen würde "Das ist ne Aalangel" würde keiner schreien- Die Wahrscheinlichkeit nen Wels zu fangen wäre die gleiche. Wenn er aber bei gleicher Montage sagt es ist ne Welsangel dann ist das Geschrei groß?! 

So ein Quatsch.

@TE: Häng halt keine 3pfd Brasse dran, sondern nehm Tauwürmer oder Hailbut Pallets.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> @ Christian und Stefan:
> Ihr seid also wirklich der Meinung, dass Fische eher beißen wenn man das unbedingt will oder wenn man das sagt?


Nein. Nur kann man sich die Größe des Wallers nicht aussuchen.



> - Wenn dem so ist, dann hoffe ich ihr habt auch NUR Welstaugliche Angeln. Da Welse Allesfresser sind können sie eben auch bei so gut wie jeder Angelei anbeißen. Nach eurer Logik dürfte man nurnoch mit 50er Geflochtener und Welsrute stippen, sofern denn Welse im Wasser sind.


Dieser Blödsinn treibt mir regelmäßig das Essen aus dem Magen. Es geht nicht darum das beim Spinnfischen auf Barsch auch mal ein Waller anbeissen kann. Es geht darum das es kompletter Dummfug ist gezielt auf Waller zu angeln und dann Gerät zu verwenden das nicht dazu taugt. Das Gerät dem Zielfisch anpassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Leute die Karpfenruten zum Walleransitz empfehlen haben schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung. Und "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" wie Nuhr so treffend formuliert hat.


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> JHoffentlich können die Waller auch lesen.  Aber fischt ruhig so wie ihr meint. Lernen durch Schmerz.


 
    Bei den Welsen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, du scheinst es aber nicht zu können...




christian36 schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es kompletter Dummfug ist  gezielt auf Waller zu angeln und dann Gerät zu verwenden das nicht dazu  taugt. Das Gerät dem Zielfisch anpassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Leute die Karpfenruten zum Walleransitz empfehlen haben schlicht und  einfach keine Ahnung. Und "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die  Fresse halten" wie Nuhr so treffend formuliert hat.


 
  Noch einmal:



daci7 schrieb:


> Wie man das nun nennt ist doch absolut egal und tut nichts zur Sache.  Wenn der TE sagen würde "Das ist ne Aalangel" würde keiner schreien- Die  Wahrscheinlichkeit nen Wels zu fangen wäre die gleiche (Und er dürfte die Rute beim FIschen nicht auslegen). Wenn er aber  bei gleicher Montage sagt es ist ne Welsangel dann ist das Geschrei  groß?!


 
  Ich empfehle Niemandem "gezielt" mit Karpfenruten auf Wels zu angeln,  sondern einfach einen Köder dran zu hängen, den AUCH ein Wels nehmen  würde. Wie man das dann nennt ist einfach nur Haarspalterei und hat REIN  GARNICHTS mit der Angel zu tun. 

  Nochmal, die Frage war: 



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Moin
> ich wollt mal fragen ob man mit einer Karpfencombo (Balzer Alliance 865  250m 35er u. Quantum Intro Carp 2,75lbs) auf Wels angeln kann?[...]da ich nur beim Vereinswettangeln ne 4te  Rute auslegen darf, solange diese auf Wels aus ist, da wir schon eine  Art Welsplage haben.


Und die Antwort: 
Nimm die Rute, ne vernünftige Schnur und 2 Tauwürmer. 

no further comments ...


----------



## nExX (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland schwimmen keine 2m Fische mit 100kg rum?.
> 
> Das Tackle sollte man dem Zielfisch anpassen. Wer das nicht macht hat  entweder keine Ahnung oder ist ein lernresistenter Vollpfosten.



du solltest lieber aufpassen was du postest, denn wie es scheint hast du keine ahnung? kann das sein?

würde nämlich zu gerne einen waller von 2metern mit 100 kilo sehen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/67-wels_waller.html
Oder geilst Du Dich jetzt daran solange auf, weil ich keine Fangmeldung für einen Waller von exakt 200cm und auf das Gramm genau 100kg poste? Nochmal langsam und für jeden verständlich: Auch in Deutschland schwimmen Waller mit über 2m bzw. über 100kg rum.

Die "Tipps" die hier zum Teil gegeben werden, würde ich nichtmal meinem ärgsten Feind geben.


----------



## nExX (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

genau dort hab ich nachgesehen und nicht mal annähernd ein waller von 2 metern hatt das gewicht von 100 kilo!

mir wird das hier langsam zu lächerlich darum beend ich nun für mich dieses thema!
äußerst traurig ist es, dass man gleich beleidigend werden muss, wie du es tust! Vorallem weil ein Forum zum diskutieren da ist!
kannst ja mal den mods ne pn schreiben, damit sie dir, die ganzen neuen themen direkt per pn schreiben und auch nur du sie beantworten kannst!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Nochmal ganz langsam:
Auch in Deutschland gibt es Waller die über 2m lang sind und es gibt in Deutschland auch Waller mit über 100kg.


----------



## Phenom96 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Falls es euch für einen Unterschied macht, die schnur is ne Shimano Technium....


----------



## Koalabaer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Falls es euch für einen Unterschied macht, die schnur is ne Shimano Technium....



Nö,Hauptsache stabil.Bei dem Gewässer wo du fischen möchtst,sollte jede vernüftige 40er mono einen 1m Wels halten.

Viel wichtiger ist eine stabile zuverlässige Rolle.Je weiter du die Rute Richtung Fisch neigst,um so weniger Kraft wirkt auf die Rute.

Bei einer Rolle wie Christian sie am Po verwendet hat,die dann voll blockierte,hilft dir auch keine spezielle Wallerrute samt Ankertau.

PS:habe mir das Gewässer auf der Homepage angesehen,Sag mal,habt ihr in dem Fließ echt schon ein Massenvorkommen an Welsen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Phenom96 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Der Vorstand hat maßnahmen getroffen um der ausbreitung des 
Welses einhalt zu gebieten. (hört sich ja echt schlau an^^) Also
es wird ein mal im Jahr ein gezieltes Welsangeln veranstaltet und wie schon gesagt bei jeder Verabstaltung wir noch ne Welsrute ausgelegt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die ominöse Wallerplage in Plattling und hier an der Donau.


----------



## Phenom96 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

@christian36 inwiefern ominös?


----------



## Koalabaer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die ominöse Wallerplage in Plattling und hier an der Donau.



schaut euch doch nur mal die Bilder auf der Homepage an.Das erinnert mich eher an einen Graben,als einen Fluß.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,solche Fließe beherbergen oft einen hervorragenden Fischbestand(Weißfisch etc.)...obwohl ja begradigt wie ein Kanal.

Aber Waller,und dann schon in den Mengen!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> @christian36 inwiefern ominös?


Wir fahren seit Jahren nach Plattling zum Wallerspinnfischen und seit dort die Wallerplage herrscht, haben wir keine Waller mehr gefangen. Dafür kostet jetzt die Tageskarte ins. 20€ anstatt wie vorher 12.
Bei uns an der Donau haben wir eine ähnliche Plage. Da werden immer wieder Waller gefangen die soooooooo groß sind, solche Augen haben und deren Barteln so dick wie Unterarme sind. Nur werden die immer dann gefangen wenn niemand dabei ist.

An einigen Gewässern ist es aber irgendwie logisch das dort eine Wallerplage herrscht. Zuerst hat niemand drauf gefischt, dann wird rumerzählt das dort ständig Waller gefangen werden und dann sitzen 238 Leute gezielt auf Waller an und - siehe da - schon werden welche gefangen und die Plage ist komplett.


----------



## omnimc (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

was haltet ihr von der 4500 baitrunner mit 40er geflochtner drauf für wels? kurze kräftige rute habe ich.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Welcher 4500 Baitrunner? 0,40mm Geflochtene ist zwar grenzwertig, aber je nach Gewässer auch ausreichend.


----------



## omnimc (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Welcher 4500 Baitrunner? 0,40mm Geflochtene ist zwar grenzwertig, aber je nach Gewässer auch ausreichend.


  shimano meist angel ich am Main oder Rhein. wollte aber dieses jahr mal gezielt auf Wels weil als beifang habe ich die oft bis 80 cm


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Schon klar, aber welche Baitrunner genau? Da gibts ja mehrere ("US Baitrunner", Baitrunner D, Baitrunner XL (aka Thunnus), Big Baitrunner, ..).


----------



## omnimc (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber welche Baitrunner genau? Da gibts ja mehrere ("US Baitrunner", Baitrunner D, Baitrunner XL (aka Thunnus), Big Baitrunner, ..).


 |kopfkrat da muß ich mal schaun was da drauf steht habe die geerbt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Die Junganglerfrage nach "Karpfenangel auf Waller" wurde schon man durchgekaut.

Wen meine Meinung dazu interessiert, kann sie 
 [post=3217788]hier[/post] und         [post=3218698] hier[/post] finden.

Das ganze Thema [thread=208204]da[/thread]

@christian36:
Kaum macht man´s richtig, funktioniert´s...:vik:
Und grundsätzlich hast natürlich völlig recht:
Es gehört immer das aud den Zielfisch abgestimmte Gerät eingesetzt!

Was die Kids in den Beiträgen beschreiben, kann man aber, meiner Meinung nach, nicht als gezieltes Welsangeln (wie (und ich) es verstehen) durchgehen lassen...

Wenn wirklich gleich der ganz Große beißt, was ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich halte, muß der wohl sowieso nur mit einem grßen Wurmhaken leben.
Alltagsgeschäft...
Diese Legenden haben schon viele Aalmontagen zerrissen.
Und es überlebt.
Ich find´s nicht gut.
Aber wenn der Junge einen Waller fängt, den Du vielleicht mehr als Köderfisch sehen würdest, für ihn ist es vielleicht der Fisch seinen jungen Anglerlebens...

Vielleicht stimmt Dich das etwas milder!

Und wenn ihm wirklich ein größerer abreißt:
Wenn er ein echter Angler ist wird er draus lernen!
Und in Zukunft (mit der passenden Ausrüstung...) den Ehrgeiz entwickeln, um ein wirklich guter Angler zu werden!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Das man zweiter Sieger wird passiert immer wieder mal. Wenn der Fisch dann mit einem Haken im Maul rumschwimmt und ggf. daran krepiert ist das "Shit happens". Wer das nicht riskieren oder akzeptierten kann/will, der soll nicht zum Angeln gehen. Ich persönlich halte es nur für Blödsinn einen Zielfisch mit komplett unterdimensioniertem Tackle zu befischen. Das ist das gleiche wie wenn man mit 0,45 Mono als Vorfach gezielt auf Hecht geht oder mit 0,20mm Mono und geschlossener Bremse auf Karpfen fischt. Das brauchts einfach nicht.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfencombo zum Welsangeln?*

Jetzt reg dih doch ned so auf. Du hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, mit der zielfischgerechten Ausrüstung. Aber im Prinzip muss man auch den tatsächlich vorhandenen Fischgrößen Rechnung tragen.

Wenn es in dem Graben wirklich nur so von 5 bis 10 kg Wallern wurrlt, dann reicht diese etwas kräftigere Aalausstattung doch auch aus. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass bei dieser "Welsplage" die potentiellen Wallerfischer gegenüber den Zielfischen zigfach in der Überzahl sind.


----------

